# Fliegenfischen mit normaler Rute?



## Trollwut (27. September 2013)

Stell mir das ganze Relativ einfach vor, hab aber absolut keine Ahnung vom Fliegenfischen.
Und zwar nich wirklich Fliegenfischen, sondern einfach Verschiedene Fliegen an der Dropshotmontage an ner normalen Spinnkombi. Würde das so funktionieren oder red ich Unfug?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Trollwut (27. September 2013)

Stell mir das ganze Relativ einfach vor, hab aber absolut keine Ahnung vom Fliegenfischen.
Und zwar nich wirklich Fliegenfischen, sondern einfach Verschiedene Fliegen an der Dropshotmontage an ner normalen Spinnkombo. Das ganze dann auch einfach wien Spinner, Gufi o.ä. geführt. Forellen und Barsche wärn ein Ziel
Würde das so funktionieren oder red ich Unfug?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## vermesser (27. September 2013)

*AW: Fliegenfischen mit normaler Rute?*

Geht. Warum nicht? Bind die einfach mit Palomar an die Fliege und los gehts...

Streamer mit Sbiro geht auch...


----------



## Lazarus (27. September 2013)

*AW: Fliegenfischen mit normaler Rute?*

Die Trockenfliege kannst du mit Wasserkugel oder Spirolino fischen.

Äschen und Forellen ehen sehr gut an Nymphen am Tiroler Hölzl.
Dazu kommt ans Ende der Schnur ein Hölzl, davor sitzen 1..3 Springer mit den Nymphen. Quer über den Fluss oder auch flussaufwärts werfen und langsam heranzupfen.
Aber Vorsicht, die Technik ist nicht überall erlaubt!


----------



## Trollwut (27. September 2013)

Stell mir das ganze Relativ einfach vor, hab aber absolut keine Ahnung vom Fliegenfischen.
Und zwar nich wirklich Fliegenfischen, sondern einfach Verschiedene Fliegen an der Dropshotmontage an ner normalen Spinnkombo. Das ganze dann auch einfach wien Spinner, Gufi o.ä. geführt. Forellen und Barsche wärn ein Ziel
Würde das so funktionieren oder red ich Unfug?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## wrdaniel (27. September 2013)

*AW: Fliegenfischen mit normaler Rute?*

Wooley Bugger am CarolinaRig auf Barsch ist auch immer mal einen Versuch wert.


----------



## Mozartkugel (27. September 2013)

*AW: Fliegenfischen mit normaler Rute?*



Lazarus schrieb:


> Die Trockenfliege kannst du mit Wasserkugel oder Spirolino fischen.
> 
> Äschen und Forellen ehen sehr gut an Nymphen am Tiroler Hölzl.
> Dazu kommt ans Ende der Schnur ein Hölzl, davor sitzen 1..3 Springer mit den Nymphen. Quer über den Fluss oder auch flussaufwärts werfen und langsam heranzupfen.
> Aber Vorsicht, die Technik ist nicht überall erlaubt!



Von dieser Methode habe schon mal gehört, verheddert sich das Vorfach beim werfen nicht?


----------



## volkerm (27. September 2013)

*AW: Fliegenfischen mit normaler Rute?*

Weiterführende Frage: Wo gibt es noch bucktail- jigs? Die waren und sind richtig fängig.
Ansonsten: klar geht das, nur probieren.


----------



## Andal (27. September 2013)

*AW: Fliegenfischen mit normaler Rute?*



volkerma schrieb:


> Weiterführende Frage: Wo gibt es noch bucktail- jigs? Die waren und sind richtig fängig.
> Ansonsten: klar geht das, nur probieren.



Selber binden!

Zum Thema:

Klassisches Trotting mit der langen Posenrute geht auch hervorragend mit künstlichen Nyphmen. Strecker und Springerfliege aufs Vorfach und ab dafür. In der Schweiz ist das eine sehr gängige Methode auf Äschen. Stichwort "Roter Angel".


----------



## volkerm (27. September 2013)

*AW: Fliegenfischen mit normaler Rute?*

Ja Andal, das ist keine üble Idee. Jighaken, Marabou, Bucktail und Kleber. Dann mal gegen die ultimativen Gummis testen.


----------



## Andal (27. September 2013)

*AW: Fliegenfischen mit normaler Rute?*



volkerma schrieb:


> Ja Andal, das ist keine üble Idee. Jighaken, Marabou, Bucktail und Kleber. Dann mal gegen die ultimativen Gummis testen.



Und so bringt man den Winter rum... bei der Herstellung einmaliger Barsch- und Forellenärgerer. Auf Forellen sind sie sowieso fängiger, als alle Gummis zusammen!


----------



## Lazarus (27. September 2013)

*AW: Fliegenfischen mit normaler Rute?*



Mozartkugel schrieb:


> Von dieser Methode habe schon mal gehört, verheddert sich das Vorfach beim werfen nicht?


Ne, da verheddert sich nichts. Von einem Vorfach kann ja eigentlich keine Rede sein, das Hölzl ist am Ende (oder Anfang?) der Hauptschnur angeknotet, die Springer in einem Abstand von jeweils 30..50cm vorher. Die Springer sind nur wenige Zentimeter lang, sie stehen deshalb von der Hauptschnur ab.


----------



## j.Breithardt (27. September 2013)

*AW: Fliegenfischen mit normaler Rute?*

Ne Hegene an der Matchrute geht auch.
Werde mir in den nächsten Tagen in DK damit eine schöne Barschmahlzeit fangen.:l


----------



## Nanninga (2. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Fliegenfischen mit normaler Rute?*

*Ja,  das macht der bestimmt gerne, ich würde auch welche nehmen.*

*Nanninga|wavey:*


----------



## Lenzibald (7. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Fliegenfischen mit normaler Rute?*

Servus.
Fliegenfischen mit normaler Rute gibt's schon ewig nennt sich TENKARA nimm ne Stippe mit 5meter und bind passens schnur und da ne Fliege dran schon kannst Tenkara fischen. Gibt auf Youtube sogar Videos davon.
MfG
Lenzi


----------



## volkerm (26. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Fliegenfischen mit normaler Rute?*

Bei der ganzen Gummi- Euphorie der letzten Jahre ist das Thema praktisch untergegangen. Es gibt m.E. keinen Kunstköder, der bei langsamer Führung mit Marabou- Fliegen/leichten Jigs mithalten könnte.


----------



## Rosi (5. November 2013)

*AW: Fliegenfischen mit normaler Rute?*



Lazarus schrieb:


> Die Trockenfliege kannst du mit Wasserkugel oder Spirolino fischen.



Was äußerst langweilig ist und viel Gefühl für den Sbirolino erfordert. Eine Trockenfliege treibt ja nur im Oberflächenwasser vor sich hin. 

Die normale Rute muß eine sensible Spitze haben, sonst bekommst du die Bisse garnicht mit.


----------



## Thomas E. (5. November 2013)

*AW: Fliegenfischen mit normaler Rute?*

Sicherlich kann man künstliche Fliegen auch auf andere Weise zum Fisch bringen, als mit einer Fliegenrute und Schnur.

Doch viele, die richtiges  Fliegenfischen noch nicht, oder falsch angefangen haben,
können sich sich die Freude am Fliegenwerfen garnicht vorstellen !

Ein gelungener Wurf allein ist schon ein Genuss, ein gefangener Fisch die Krönung. #6

Einfach mal probieren, vielleicht unter kundiger Anleitung.
Mich läßt diese Leidenschaft seit nunmehr 30 Jahren nicht mehr los. 

Gruß
Thomas E.


----------



## Donald84 (6. November 2013)

*AW: Fliegenfischen mit normaler Rute?*



Thomas 45 schrieb:


> Doch viele, die richtiges Fliegenfischen noch nicht, oder falsch angefangen haben,
> können sich sich die Freude am Fliegenwerfen garnicht vorstellen !
> 
> Ein gelungener Wurf allein ist schon ein Genuss, ein gefangener Fisch die Krönung. #6
> ...


  #6 Das hast du gut beschrieben, Thomas! Bei mir wars ähnlich, mit dem Unterschied, dass ich erst 1 Jahr dabei bin. Ich fische gar nichts anderes mehr (an der Küste)


----------



## Thomas E. (6. November 2013)

*AW: Fliegenfischen mit normaler Rute?*

Für alle, die es sich mal anschauen oder auch probieren mögen :
http://www.pachtverein.de/termine.html

Jetzt am Sonntag, unter fachkundiger Anleitung, wenn gewünscht. 

Gruß
Thomas E.


----------

